# What are your top ten favorite books?



## Lily

Well, the thread is pretty self-explanatory . . . just list your top ten favorite books in any particular order. Here're mine, in no particular order:

1. _A Wrinkle in Time_ by Madeline L'Engle
2. _Stranger in a Strange Land_ by Robert Heinlein
3. _Speaker for the Dead_ by Orson Scott Card
4. _Girl With a Pearl Earring_ by Tracy Chevalier
5. _Moment in Peking_ by Lin Yutang
6. _The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
7. _A Separate Peace_ by John Knowles
8. _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ by J.K. Rowling
9. _The Chosen_ by Chaim Potok
10. _The Lord of the Rings_ by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Lethal

1. _Sigma protocol_ by Robert Ludlum
2. _Hades Factor_ by Robert Ludlum
3. _Lord of the Rings_ by J.R.R Tolkien
4. _Sabriel_ by Garth Nix
5. _Lilreal_ by Garth Nix
6. _Abhorsen_ by Garth Nix
7. _To Kill A Mockingbird_ by 
8. _Animal Farm_ by 
9. _Harry Potter 4 & 5_ by J.K Rowling
10. _Dreamcatcher_ by Stephen King


----------



## AdamR

1. _The Mysterious Island_ by Jules Verne
2. _The Time Machine_ by Herbert George Wells
3. _The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)_ by J.R.R. Tolkein
4. _A Christmas Carol_ by Charles Dickens
5. _Swiss Family Robinson_ by Robert Lewis Stevenson
6. _The Invisible Man_ by Herbert George Wells
7. _The Ten Thousand_ by Michael Curtis Ford
8. _Gods and Legions_ by Michael Curtis Ford
9. _The Civil War Trilogy_ by Michael & Jeff Shaara
10. _Harry Potter Series_ by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Sneaky

Clockwork Orange / Anthony Burgess
Lord of the Rings / Tolkien
Wilt Series / Tom Sharpe
Spellsinger Series / Alan Dean Foster
Murder in the Rue Morgue / Poe
Tom Sawyer / Mark Twain
Brave New World / Aldous Huxley
The Scarlett Letter / Nathaniel Hawthorne
Faust / Goethe
Hamlet / Shakespeare


----------



## Capulet

I haven't read 10 books 

My grade 8 science textbook was great.  It stood high enough that I could use it as a screen while playing with my He-Man figures.


----------



## Jasmine

In no particular order because I couldn't possibly, except for the 'Harry' ones.

1) 'It'- Stephen King
2) 'The Witching Hour'- Anne Rice
3) 'Harry Potter and the Prizoner of Azkaban'- JK Rowling
4) 'Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix'- JK Rowling
5) 'Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire'- JK Rowling
6) 'About A Boy'- Nick Hornby
7) 'The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe'- CJ Lewis
8) 'Charlotte's Web'- EB White
9) 'The Nightworld Series' (Couldn't choose just one!)- Lisa Jane Smith
10) 'The (Original) Vampire Chronicles'- Anne Rice


----------



## Penelope

In no paticular order except for #1

1) The Complete Short Stories/W. Somerset Maugham
2) A Town Like Alice/Neville Shute
3) Les Miserables/Victor Hugo
4) Reflex/Dick Francis
5) The Stand/Stephen King
6) The Third Deadly Sin/Lawrence Sanders
7) To Serve Them All My Days/R. F. Delderfield
8] The Spiral Road/Jan de Hartog
9) A Handmaid's Tale/Margaret Atwood
10) Eye Of The Needle/Ken Follett


----------



## coyjay

*Ten Favorite Books*

:joker: 

1. Krishnamurti's Notebook, J. Krishnamurti
2. Krishnamurti to Himself,  J. Krishnamurti
3.Sexus, Henry Miller
4.Plexus, Henry Miller
5.Nexus, Henry Miller
6.The Mark, Marurice Nicoll
7. Siddhartha, Hermann Hesse
8.Tarantula, Bob Dylan
9.In Search of the Miraculous, P.D. Ouspensky
10 Tasting the White Water, Jack Daley (Ha Ha Ha)


----------



## overheadalbatross

I couldn't possibly put them in order, but here's close enough:

1984 - Orwell
Death of a Salesman - Miller
The Great Gatsby - Fitzgerald
A Rose For Emily - Faulkner (short story? eh...still counts)
The Picture of Dorian Grey - Wilde
Idlewild - Nick Sagan
On the Road - Kerouac
Go Ask Alice - Anonymous
Down and Out in Paris and London - Orwell
The Count of Monte Cristo - gah...tip of my tongue...Dumas! Yeah, that's it.


----------



## AdamR

Capulet said:
			
		

> I haven't read 10 books



 :shock:  :shock:  
:?


----------



## Capulet

Ok ok so I've read ten books!  Stop staring aaaaah!

In no particular order:

The Ender series

Bio of a Space Tyrant Series

Animal Farm

Just So Stories

The Misenchanted Sword

Dune

The Social Contract

The Gor series

The Birth of Tragedy and the Geneology of Morals

Romeo and Juliet


Happy?  Aaaaah!


----------



## godisthyname

Brideshead Revisited, Waugh
Lolita, Nabokov
Sons and Lovers, D.H. Lawrence
End of the Affair, Greene
Kim, Kipling
Don Quixote, Cervantes
The Divine Comedy: Hell (sod the others), Dante
Gulliver's Travels, Swift
Portnoy's Complaint, Roth
1984, Orwell


----------



## Omni

1 - Timeline by Michael Crichton
2 - Sphere by MC
3 - Firestarter by Stephen King
4 - Harry Potter 5 by JK Rowling
5 - The Andromeda Strain by MC
6 - Harry Potter 4 by JKR
7 - The Gathering by Isobelle Carmody
8 - Jurrasic Park by MC
9 - Harry Potter 3 by JKR
10 - Harry Potter 2 by JKR


----------



## strangedaze

*. dot .*

Hummmmmm...

1) Pilgrim by Timothy Findley
2) The World  According to Garp by John Irving
3) 1984 by George Orwell
4) A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess
5) The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka
6) Dune by Brian Herbert
7) Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
8) Stone Angel by Margaret Laurence
9) Animal Farm by George Orwell
10) Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad


----------



## strangedaze

*!*

stupid smiley face *grumble grumble*


----------



## morningstar

wow, this is going to be really hard. hmmmm...

the catcher in the rye - jd salinger

the lord of the rings - jrr tolkien

life of pi - yann martel

the pineapple tart - anne dunlop

catch 22 - joseph heller

mr. pink whistle - enid blyton 
i think this was a collection of random stories about mr. pink whistle, i was a child...i don't remember greatly! and i haven't been able to find a copy of the book ever since, i'm begining to think i imagined the whole thing!

king of the cloud forest - michael morpugo

les miserables - victor hugo

to kill a mockingbird - harper lee

THE BIBLE!  from what i've read of it anyways...

now, these are by no means in order...nor will it be the same list in ten years time...even a years or a months time. these are just the books that spring to mind that i liked within the five minutes of me typing this. so..all apologies for the randomness. i like lots of stuff other than this like. and i didn't include plays or poetry collections in book form. thats cheating. lol. 

ooh! penelope! i see you have the stand down in your section. i wouldn't know myself, but my dad says that the stand is the best book he's ever read. and he's read a hell of a lot of books! i plan to read it someday, i plan to read things my dad talks about because he's a very wise man.


----------



## Kelhanion

In no particular order:

The Unknown Soldier - Väinö Linna
The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien
Lord of the Rings - J.R.R. Tolkien
Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck
Lentävä kirvesmies ("The flying carpenter") - Arto Paasilinna
Mort - Terry Pratchett
The Color of Magic - Terry Pratchett
Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy "Trilogy" - Douglas Adams
Deathscent - Robin Jarvis
Homeland - R.A. Salvatore

There must be dozens of good books that didn't come to my mind right now. My apologies to those masterpieces, since the memory of a man has its limits.


----------



## davewriter

*Re: . dot .*



			
				strangedaze said:
			
		

> 7) Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


Hmm, I've never read this fully, but I'm very active on the message boards at www.muchmusic.com, and I've read some very bad stuff about this book by other posters.  Their biggest claim is that it doesn't relate to what's going on in the world today, and is totally outdated.  I've read an excerpt on www.amazon.com, and I quickly saw their point.  Besides that, it looked very boring.  Sorry.


			
				strangedaze said:
			
		

> 8) Stone Angel by Margaret Laurence


Okay, I've read this in Grade 12 English class.  All I can say is how can you possibly put this in your top 10?  *Vomits*

Now, I don't have a top 10, but I do have a recommendation: _April Raintree_ or _In Search of April Raintree_ by Beatrice Culleton.  It's the story of two Metis sisters, one (the title character) in search of her identity.  I read this in 11th grade and loved it.  In fact, the novel I posted on here, "Hollie Springwood" is actually a parody of the novel (kind of like what _West Side Story_ was with _Romeo and Juliet_.  You must read this book.


----------



## Pawn

So many really amazing books mentioned already, I think I could compile a top ten from them alone. Just thought i'd congratulate you all on your taste (particularly enjoyed the mentions of Siddhartha, The Great Gatsby, Clockwork Orange, Dorian Gray, Dune and Don Quixote). Can't say I approve of all the occurences of Harry Potter books mind you, particularly more than one of them! Egh! It's just The Earthsea Quartet written for 8 year olds. And isn't LOTR a bit of an obvious choice?


----------



## Zachary Glass

1.  Franny & Zooey - JD Salinger
2.  The Dharma Bums - Jack Kerouac
3.  Wonder Boys - Michael Chabon
4.  Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
5.  Too Loud a Solitude - Bohumil Hrabal
6.  A Feast of All Saints - Anne Rice
7.  Banana Rose - Natalie Goldberg
8.  Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole
9.  Nine Stories - JD Salinger
10. The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Zachary Glass

OOH, just read Pawn's post...yes Siddartha and Clockwork Orange...great books!


----------



## safari invasion

its been a while since i posted this. so... EDITED:

a heartbreaking work of staggering genius - dave eggers
fight club - chuck pahlaniuk
the perks of being a wallflower - stephen chbosky
slaughterhouse five - kurt vonnegut
you shall know our velocity! - dave eggers
prey - michael crichton
lullaby - chuck pahlaniuk
black hawk down - mark bowden
fear and loathing in las vegas - hunter s. thompson
fahrenheit 451 - ray bradbury


----------



## Lily

I take it you read books that have movies based off of them? I do that a lot too. I find that it's easier to pick books that way (so many books, so little time), even though they're not always good. 

:joker:


----------



## safari invasion

Looking at this list, it would appear to be that way, but really it isn't true. Not on purpose. It is just that generally the authors I read from are pretty mainstream, popular kind of stuff, and are very good, so movies just kind of happen.


----------



## Pawn

Where is 'Steppenwolf'?


----------



## Zachary Glass

Hey what happened to the rest of this thread?  There was more?


----------



## Csira

Hehe, why do I keep resurrecting old threads? ^^;; Maybe I'm just catching up on threads I missed while busy with college life. Well here's my list:

1. Count of Monte Cristo, Alexander Dumas
2. Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde
3. Les Miserables, Victor Hugo
4. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
5. Alice in Wonderland, Lewis Caroll
6. Farewell to Manzanar, Jeanne Wakatsuki Houston
7. Redemption of Althalus, David & Leigh Eddings
8. Harry Potter And the Order of Phoenix, J.K. Rowling
9. The Girl at the Lion d'Or, Sebastion Faulks
10. Wuthering Heights, Emily Bronte

Honorable Mention: The Hobbit, J.R.R. Tolkien

That's all I can think of.


----------



## The Death

No order, in this list or life for that matter.
1. Dante's the Divine Comedy.
2. Homer's Illiad and Oddysey.
3. War and Peace by Tolstoy (yes, I actually liked it, I'm not bragging)
4. The October Country by Ray Bradbury.
5. The Pit and the Pendulum by E. A. Poe.
6. Exodus by Leon Uris.
7. Foundation Trilogy by Isaac Asimov.
8. The Maltier series by Pack
9. The Hunt by Brough.
10. Shadowland by Mertlich.


----------



## becs

In no particular order

1.  Beowulf
2.  The Talismen/Stephen King
3.  Hamlet/Shakespeare
4.  MacBeth/Shakespeare
5.  Dracula/Bram Stroker
6.  Farseer Trilogy/Robin Hobb
7.  Alice in Wonderland/Lewis Carroll
8.  Wheel of Time Series/Robert Jordan
9.  Grimms Fairy Tales/ Grimm Brothers
10. The Masque of the Red Death/Poe  (well, pretty much anything by Poe)
 ](*,) Wow...hard to cut it down to just ten.


----------



## Antares

I can't possible order my books but i can think of ten that proably tie.

1 A Separate Piece (WHY CAN'T I REMEMBER THE NAME, GOSH IT WAS ON THE FIRST POST!!!!)
2 The Harry Potter Series Rownling(lot's of people don't like this book just because it's popular, that is a STUPID REASON not to like or read something.)
3 Something Wicked This Way Comes Bradbury
4 Deception Point Dan Brown
5 The Hunt ( and by the way The Death, it's written by both Pack and Brough)
6 Wake     Brough
7 Transail Saga  Paulson
8 Angels and Demons Dan Brown
9 The New Number 7 Pack (This was Hillarious)
10 The Marrionette Tradgedy ( proabably spelled wrong) Merltlich


----------



## The Death

Thanks Antares, I didn't know that those two wrote one together, that's awesome. Yes, Mertlich definitely has the skill, Brough can definitely spin a yarn, Pack is rather funny.


----------



## Aevin

So many people here like such . . . intellectual books.  Of course, the books that are famous today are famous for a reason.  Let's see what I can throw together . . . 

1.  "The Wastelands" by Stephen King
2.  "The Dark is Rising" by Susan Cooper
3.  "The Talisman" by Stephen King
4.  "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card
5.  "Ender's Shadow" by Orson Scott Card
6.  "IT" by Stephen King
7.  "The Gunslinger" by Stephen King
8.  "The Grey King" by Susan Cooper
9.  "The Turn of the Screw" by Henry James
8.  "The Magician's Nephew" by CS Lewis
10.  "The Phantom of the Auditorium" by RL Stine (Not up to the level of the others, but it does deserve some recognition--it is the book that first inspired me to write "seriously" at ten years old)


----------



## Lily

hm . . . I recognize about 3 of your picks and have read two of them (but that's only because I rarely have time to read now and therefore don't read too much). Orson Scott Card is an excellent writer- if you haven't already, I'd recommend reading _Speaker for the Dead_. I really think that's the best book in the whole series. _Enchantment_ is also quite good, as is _Pastwach: The Redemption of Christopher Columbus_.


----------



## Aevin

Heh.  I guess it's obvious who qualifies as my favorite author.  I thought I'd say that "The Dark is Rising" series by Susan Cooper is absolutely amazing, whether for children or adults, and is highly suggested.

Lily, I've been meaning to read more of Card's books, but lack the time recently.  As for "Phantom of the Auditorium," it's not surprising you don't recognize it--it's a "Goosebumps" book, if anyone remembers those, cheap little large-print horror books for youngsters.  I fed on those things endlessly when I was little, and I'm greatly endebted.


----------



## Dragonscales

the lion, the witch and the wardrobe series by C.S Lewis
Alice in wonderland by Lewis Carrol
The magician series by Raymond E. Fiest
The Raven by Edgar Allen Poe
At the mountains of madness by H.P Lovecraft
20,000 leagues under the sea by Jules Verne
The Hobbit & LOTR by J.R.R Tolkien
Vittorio, the vampire by Anne Rice
Reanimator by H.P Lovecraft
War of the worlds by H.G Wells

There is a hell of alot more but they were the first to spring to mind


----------



## Tyson

OK Here goes.....
(in no order)

Grass by Pack
Wake by brough
Shadowland and Marionette Tradjedy by Mertlich (can't decide)
Harry Potter Series by J.K. Rowling
Inkheart by Cornellia Funke
Eragon by Christopher Palloloni
The Hunt by Pack and Briugh
City of Ember by Jeanne DuPrau
Bartimeaus Book One by Jonathan Stroud
Delta Genesis By Brough and Mertlich

These are way good books I recomend them all.
                    Tyson


----------



## tekp

In no order...


_Only You Can Save Mankind_ - Terry Pratchett
_Sabriel_ - Garth Nix
_The Subtle Knife_ - Philip Pullman
_Stormbreaker_ - Anthony Horowitz
_24/7_ - Jim Brown
_Truth or Dare_ - Celia Rees
_Lirael_ - Garth Nix
_Johnny and the Bomb_ - Terry Pratchett
_The Wind Singer_ - William Nicholson
_Firesong_ - William Nicholson


----------



## tekp

> Lily, I've been meaning to read more of Card's books, but lack the time recently. As for "Phantom of the Auditorium," it's not surprising you don't recognize it--it's a "Goosebumps" book, if anyone remembers those, cheap little large-print horror books for youngsters. I fed on those things endlessly when I was little, and I'm greatly endebted.



Oh my god! So did I! Goosebumps books _rock_. I recently looked through a huge box full of them (I have, like, 60) and noticed how damn short the chapters are, like, a page each 

I still remember reading one of those books in one single night and being extremely proud of myself. Ever since I have been, what my mother describes me as, 'an avid reader'.

Ahhhhh, R.L. Stine


----------



## Airborneguy

I read it when I was about 9 or 10, but my favorite book ever is "Where the Red Fern Grows".

PS, safari invasion, based on your list, I bet you'd love my book when it comes out.


----------



## Mark Question

In no particular order (except the order I noted them down in from reading the rest of the posts on this thread):

Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy - Douglas Adams
Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger
1984 - George Orwell
A connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's court - Mark Twain
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - J K Rowling
High Fidelity - Nick Hornby
Life of Pi - Yann Martell
The Well of Lost Plots - Jasper Fforde
Porno - Irvine Welsh
Brave New World - Aldous Huxley


----------



## Aevin

tekp said:
			
		

> Oh my god! So did I! Goosebumps books rock. I recently looked through a huge box full of them (I have, like, 60) and noticed how damn short the chapters are, like, a page each
> 
> I still remember reading one of those books in one single night and being extremely proud of myself. Ever since I have been, what my mother describes me as, 'an avid reader'.
> 
> Ahhhhh, R.L. Stine



Ha ha.  Yes, those things were great.  I still read them now and then when I'm especially bored.  I, too, have a rather large collection stored away in some box or another.  Of course, I am kind of wierd, since I read lots of other kids' books.  I'm all, "Blood, Death, Horror!  Evil, dark and important stuff!"  And then I pick up Goosebumps.  I loved "Phantom of the Auditorium," "The Cuckoo Clock of Doom," "Ghost Beach," and "The Ghost Next Door," if you remember any of those. :lol:


----------



## Ralizah

In no order except for # 1

1. Atlas Shrugged
2. The Fountainhead
3. Speaker for the Dead
4. Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintainence (sp?)
5. Sophie's World
6. A Man for All Seasons
7. Tess of the d'Urbervilles
8. The Magus
9. Franny and Zooey
10. The Catcher in the Rye


----------



## Dragonscales

Ralizah said:
			
		

> 9. The Raven - *Not sure if this counts ^^;*



Don't see why not, it was in my list too, absolutely pure literary genius I happen to think


----------



## tekp

> if you remember any of those.



of course!

i can't remember the titles exactly but "Say Cheese and Die", "It Came From Beneath the Sink" and the 'scare yourself' ones where you chose your path. they were good.

I think I liked them so much because, being british, I liked seeing all the american things in life. ahh, the joys of sneakers and pants...


----------



## Aevin

tekp said:
			
		

> I think I liked them so much because, being british, I liked seeing all the american things in life. ahh, the joys of sneakers and pants...



Uh . . .  I thought they wore pants in Brittain  :scratch:  . . .

Anyway, I enjoyed those titles too--I read waaay to many of those little things.


----------



## Guest

_The Divine Comedy_/ DanteAlighieri
_The Odyssey_/ Homer
_The Old Man and the Sea_/ Ernest Hemingway
_The Catcher in the Rye_/ J.D. Salinger
_A River Runs Through It_/ Norman Maclean
_The Four Agreements_/ Don Miguel Ruiz
_Dead Reckoning_/ Dr. Michael Baden
_The Silence of the Lambs_/ Thomas Harris
_Even The Stars Look Lonesome_/ Maya Angelou
_Commentary on Plato's Symposium on Love_/ Marsilio Ficino
 #-o  That was hard!


----------



## shewalksinbeauty

I can't put these into an order, a lot of these all share the number one spot.

* 'Fingersmith' - Sarah Waters
* 'Memoirs of a Geisha' - Arthur Golden
* 'After You'd Gone' - Maggie O'Farrell
* 'The Lovely Bones' - Alice Sebold
* 'The Handmaid's Tale' - Margaret Atwood
* 'Enduring Love' - Ian McEwan
* 'Northern Lights'/'The Golden Compass' - Philip Pullman
* 'The Subtle Knife' - Philip Pullman
* 'Junk' - Melvin Burgess
* 'Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix' - J.K Rowling


----------



## shewalksinbeauty

Dark Aevin said:
			
		

> Ha ha.  Yes, those things were great.  I still read them now and then when I'm especially bored.  I, too, have a rather large collection stored away in some box or another.  Of course, I am kind of wierd, since I read lots of other kids' books.  I'm all, "Blood, Death, Horror!  Evil, dark and important stuff!"  And then I pick up Goosebumps.  I loved "Phantom of the Auditorium," "The Cuckoo Clock of Doom," "Ghost Beach," and "The Ghost Next Door," if you remember any of those. :lol:



LOL! I used to love Goosebumps.  'Terror Tower' or something... remember that?  And 'One Day at Horrorland'.  I went on to Point Horror (oooh h-a-r-d-c-o-r-e).  Must have done something to me because now I hate horror books and films!


----------



## Dragonscales

shewalksinbeauty said:
			
		

> Must have done something to me because now I hate horror books and films!



Pffffft! Blasphemy lol


----------



## eleutheromaniac

Fiction:

1) Anything and everything by Dostoevsky
2) " "  JD Salinger
3) War and Peace by Tolstoy
4) Generation X by Douglas Coupland
5) The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka
6) To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee
7) Great Russian Short Stories
8) The Collected Works of Oscar Wilde
9) Flowers for Algernon
10) Shoeless Joe by WP Kinsella

Non-fiction/Philosophy/Poetry

1) Maxims by La Rouchefoucauld
2) Tao te ching by Lao Tzu
3) Anything and Everything by Nietzsche
4) Essays in Idleness by Kenko
5) The Social Contract by Jean-Jacques Rousseau
6) Dark Ages by Isacc Azimov
7) Rules for Radicals by Saul Alinsky
8) The Wars of the Roses by Robin Neillands
9) The Prince by Machiavelli
10) The Works of William Blake


----------



## Spider

1. Watchmen by Alan Moore. This is the book I wish everyone in the world could read. Yes, it's a graphic novel (aka a huge comic book) but it's one of the most perfect pieces of literature I've ever encountered. I look forward to the day when my children are forced to read this in their english classes.
2. Ender's Game by Orsen Scott Card
3. Ivanhoe by Sir Walter Scott
4. The Amazing Adventures of Kavelier and Clay by Michael Chabon
5. The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton
6. The Sandman by Neil Gaiman
7. Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams
8. If Chins Could Kill: Confessions of a B Movie Actor by Bruce Campbell (proving that real life really can be funnier than fiction)
9. The World According to Mr. Rodgers by Fred Rodgers
10. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish by Dr. Seuss

I'm gonna be pissed later when I remember something I forgot to include...


----------



## safari invasion

Airborneguy said:
			
		

> PS, safari invasion, based on your list, I bet you'd love my book when it comes out.



I was kind of thinking about purchasing it anyway, but now I would definitely like to...


----------



## Myuuchi

I've never put much thought into this, as I've read too many books to have a definate list of favorites. Here's one anyway, off of the top of my head.

1 ) The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas
2 ) Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen
3 ) Jurassic Park - Micheal Crichton
4 ) Lost in Translation - Nicole Mones
5 ) The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams
6 ) The Picture of Dorian Grey - Oscar Wilde
7 ) The Shining - Stephen King
8 ) Wicked - Gregory Maguire
9 ) Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - J. K. Rowling
10 ) Green Eggs and Ham - Dr. Seuss


----------



## HectorBrice

Impossible to put into any kind of order, so here goes:

1.) The Beach -Alex Garland
2.) Survivor - Chuck Palahniuk
3.) Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
4.) A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius - Dave Eggers
5.) The Shining - Stephen King
6.) Battle Royale - Koushun Takami
7.) The Berenstein Bears: Get The Gimmes - Stan & Jan Berenstein
8.) A Wrinkle In Time -  Madeline L'Engle
9.) The Contortionist's Handbook - Craig Clevenger
10.) The Martian Chronicles - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Lews

In no order:
1. The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov
2. The twelve chairs by Ilf & Petrov
3. Lord of the rings
4. Shor Stories by O. Henry
5. The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger 
6. Les Misйrables by Victor Hugo
7. The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Garviel Kay
8. The Rift War saga by Raymond E. Fiest 
9. The Collected Works by Oscar Wilde 
10. Short Stories by Tove Jansson


----------



## ivan

1st hi everyone

2nd in random order:

1)"The Karamazov Brothers"-F.M.Dostoievsky
2)all short stories by E.A.Poe
3)"Wooden Crosses"-Roland Dorgeles
4)"Crime and Punishment"-F.M.Dostoievsky
5)"Doctor Faustus"-Thomas Mann
6)all short stories by Hemingway
7)"All Quiet on the Western Front"-Erich Maria Remarque
8)"Funny Stories"-Jaroslav Hasek
9)"The Brave New World"-Aldous Huxley
10)"Romanul adolescentului miop"-Mircea Eliade(never heard of it,right?)


----------



## Spider

ivan said:
			
		

> 1st hi everyone
> 
> 2nd in random order:
> 
> 1)"The Karamazov Brothers"-F.M.Dostoievsky
> 2)all short stories by E.A.Poe
> 3)"Wooden Crosses"-Roland Dorgeles
> 4)"Crime and Punishment"-F.M.Dostoievsky
> 5)"Doctor Faustus"-Thomas Mann
> 6)all short stories by Hemingway
> 7)"All Quiet on the Western Front"-Erich Maria Remarque
> 8)"Funny Stories"-Jaroslav Hasek
> 9)"The Brave New World"-Aldous Huxley
> 10)"Romanul adolescentului miop"-Mircea Eliade(never heard of it,right?)



Isn't it "The Brothers Karamazov," or am I thinking of something else? Also... it's just "Brave New World," no "the." I know that's a very minor nitpicky detail, but I have this thing about misplaced the's. The band is THE Verve Pipe, not just Verve Pipe. The show is Chappelle's Show, not The Chappelle Show. It's a problem I have, I know. I'm seeking professional help for my English obsessions.


----------



## ivan

It probably is, I heard it in both ways. I know, sorry, I wasn't quite sure about the "the". My mistake. You know, it's pretty hard translating titles.

By the way, I also have some English obsessions like writing "through", not "thru", "colour" and not "color", etc.


----------



## Capulet

eleutheromaniac said:
			
		

> 4) Generation X by Douglas Coupland




You know, I read this book and I really thought it dragged.  Couldn't really get behind it.  Maybe it's because I'm living too close to the lifestyle he is (so much as you can in calgary heh heh) and was all "ya so?"

Eleuth, I think you'd enjoy Shopping Cart Soldiers by John Mulligan, if you haven't read it already.  Give it a look.


----------



## eleutheromaniac

He dares insult the work of the greatest Canadian writer of our time!  (Well, at least until Augmented Reality goes live, then it will be 'Doug who?')

Thanks, I'll check that out, but my 'must read' list is growing longer by the minute, so it might be awhile before I get around to it.


----------



## thamior

1. Lord Of the Rings - Tolkein
2. Pillars of the Earth - Follett
3. A Dangerous Fortune - Follett
4. Prey - Crichton
5. A Night Over Water - Follett
6. The Hobbit - Tolkein
7. The Stand - Stephen King
8. Paper Money - Follett
9. Salems Lot - Stephen King
10. A Wrinkle in Time - Mary d'(something)


----------



## spunkymonkey

10 favs? 
Lord of the Rings
Harry Potter (all of them)  :shock: 
Looking for Alibrandi
Saving Francesca
Dreamland  :wink: 
My Sister Sif
Chinese Cinderella   
Falling Leaves 
Jessica   :twisted: 
The Greengage Summer
Hates:
Romeo and Juliet   
Boys of Blood and Bone  :evil: 
Bridge to Wiseman's Cove
Of Mice and Men
(all the ones we have to read for school!)


----------



## bobothegoat

In no particular order:

1) _Magican_ Raymond E Feist
2) _Dune_ Frank Herbert
3) _Hary Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_ by JK Rowling
4) _Lord of the Rings_ Tolkien
5) _Lord of the Flies_ (forgot the author's name...)
6) _The Hobbit_ Tolkien
7) _Talon of the Silverhawk_ Raymond E Feist
8) _Having you're eighth number not being a smily_ by disabling smilies
9) _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_ JK Rowling
10) _One Fish Two Fish_ Dr. Seuss

#8 doesn't really exist though.  Just thought I was being creative =D

edit:  Put _the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ in the place of #8.


----------



## RachelEvil

10) Anthony Burgess - _A Clockwork Orange_
9) Malaclypse the Younger - _The Principia Discordia_
8) Robert Anton Wilson - _Prometheus Rising_
7) H. P. Lovecraft - _The Best of_
6) _Book of Lies: The Disinformation Guide To Magick and the Occult_
5) Dashiell Hammett - _The Continental Op_
4) Robert Anton Wilson - _Cosmic Trigger_ Trilogy
3) Kate Bornstein - _Gender Outlaw_
2) Philip K. Dick - _VALIS_
1) Robert Anton Wilson - _The Schrodinger's Cat Trilogy_


----------



## WrittenAngel

Not in any order

The Time Travellers Wife
The Notebook
Flowers in the Attic
The Outsiders
Sleepers
The Diary of Anne Frank
The David Milgaard Story
To Kill a Mockingbird
We Were the Mulvaneys
Death of a Salesman


----------



## Novicewriter

Here are mine in no particular order as well

Misery- Stephen King
A is for Alibi- Sue Grafton
Desperation- Stephen King
The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon- Stephen King
The Stranger Beside Me- Anne Rule
Friday Night Lights- H.G. Bissinger
Jaws- Peter Benchley
The Stand- Stephen King
Harry Potter and Prisoner of Azkaban- J.K. Rowling
Salems Lot- Stephen King


----------



## Creative_Insanity

I consider trilogies and series (at least certain series) as a single unit because it’s one story; you can’t separate the different parts of the story. That’s okay, right? Okay, here they are:

1)	The _Tawny Man_ trilogy by Robin Hobb 
2)	The _Liveship Traders_ trilogy by Robin Hobb
3)	The _Farseer_ trilogy by Robin Hobb (www.robinhobb.com)
4)	The _Nightrunner_ series by Lynn Flewelling (http://www.sff.net/people/Lynn.Flewelling/)
5)	The _Ender_ series by Orson Scott Card
6)	The _Shadow_ series by Orson Scott Card (the story from Bean’s point of view)
7)	_Thus Spoke Zarathustra_ by Friedrich Nietzsche
8)	_A Song of Ice and Fire_ series by George R.R. Martin
9)	The _Symphony of Ages_ series by Elizabeth Haydon (www.elizabethhaydon.com)
10)	The _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy by J.R.R. Tolkien

Honorable mention: The series by Barb and J.C. Hendee (I’m not sure what the series is called, but the first two books are _Dhampir_ and _Thief of Lives_. Plus, they only have one series, anyway, and you can’t miss it; _Dhampir_’s coverart features a sexy vampire huntress. ^_^ Visit their website; Barb and J.C. are such nice people, and they’ll talk to you on their discussion board: www.nobledead.com)


----------



## asdar

This isn't really the order, I can't define that exactly.

1. A game of thrones
2. Lord of the Rings
3. The Stand
4. War and Peace - Loved every page, no easy answers in this
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. Children of Dune (read this one first and liked it better)
7. Starman Jones
8. The Druid of Shanarra
9. The white dragon
10. Benjamin Franklin's Autobiography


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor

It's probably taking most of the books I've read to make this list lol.

1. Macbeth
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Insurrection
4. Of Mice and Men
5. The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Dissolution
7. The Handmaid's Tale
8. Oliver Twist
9. The Outsiders
10. Richard III


----------



## daniela

Except for the first one (which is my favourite book), these are listed in random order:

Nightmares and Dreamscapes by Stephen King
The Hobbit by JRR Tolkien
Something Wicked This Way Comes by Ray Bradbury
Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson
Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
Witches Abroad by Terry Pratchett
Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass by Lewis Carroll (you cannot read just one!)
The Stand by Stephen King
The Executioner's Song by Norman Mailer
The Corner: A Year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighborhood by David Simon and Edward Burns
The Wizard of Oz by Frank L. Baum (I could not leave this one out, so my list has 12 instead of 10 books--sue me :tongue: )

--DM--


----------



## bbgun

Harry Potter 3
Harry Potter 5
A Winkle in Time
Eragon
Harry Potter 4
Harry Potter 1
The Hobbit
A horse and he's boy
Prince Caspian
Harry Potter 2


----------



## Lupin3

Some personally important fiction works in no particular order:

* _Hamlet_ by Will somebody or other
* _Watership Down_ by Richard Adams
* _Nausicaa_ by Hayao Miyazaki
* _Collected Works of Poe_ by Poe
* _Much Ado About Nothing_ by some Englishman whose name escapes me
* _Gravity's Rainbow_ by Thomas Pynchon
* _The Odyssey_ by Homer
* _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ by C.S. Lewis
* _Maggie, A Girl of the Streets_ by Stephen Crane
* _Don Quixote_ by Cervantes

Selected works of non-fiction that I have found not completely inconsequential:

* _The Bible_ by oh that's a loaded question
* _The Fall of Berlin 1945_ by Anton Beevor
* _The Art of the Novel_ by Milan Kundera
* _1984_ by George Orwell
* _How to Read and Why_ by Harold Bloom
* _The Sonnets_ by Willy Wigglesword
* _The Book of Five Rings_ by Miyamato Musashi
* _Argentine Blue Book_ by the US Government
* _At the Hands of Persons Unknown: The Lynching of Black America_ by David Dray
* _A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking


----------



## wgjones3

In no particular order:

1 - 1984 - George Orwell
2 - The Great Gatzby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
3 - The Manchurian Candidate - Richard Condon
4 - The Haunting of Hill House - Shirley Jackson
5 - Psalm at Journey's End - Erik Fosnes Hansen 
6 - The Visitation - Frank Peretti
7 - Hometown Legend - Jerry B. Jenkins
8 - A Painted House - John Grisham
9 - A Bend in the Road - Nicholas Sparks
10 - The Bible (New Living Translation)


----------



## LoneWolf

In no partcular order...

The Lord of the Rings...Tolkien
Tom Sawyer...Twain
Fahrenhuit (I can not spell that word!!) 451...Bradbury
To Kill a Mockingbird...Harper Lee
Dress Your Family in Courdoroy and Denim...Sedaris
P.S Your Cat is Dead...Kirkwood
Bastard Out of Carolina....Allison
Homecoming...Voigt
The Da Vinci Code...Brown
And Then There was One...Christie
Cold Sassy Tree...grrr...I forgot the author's name...Olive Ann..?

This list will probably change very soon since I just bought like 50 random books the other day!!! :shock:


----------



## pharseer

no particular order:

The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood

Hamlet - Shakespeare

Misery - Stephen King

Red Sun - Michael Crichton

House of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski

Anything by Terry Pratchett (can't pick just one!)

White Oleander - Janet Fitch

A Wrinkle in Time - Madeline L'engle

Grimm's Fairy Tales

Dog Wizard - Barbara Hambly


----------



## eMBeR Chan

1 Jurrasic Park Micheal...Crayton?
2 Midnight- Dean Koontz
3 Dark Fall- Dean Koontz
4 Dragon Eyes..i thin thats the name Stephen King
5 Lightning- Dean Koontz
6 The dark angel Trilogy (hehehe kiddy books) number1
7 2
8 and 3
9 Cujo- Stephen King
10 Anthem Ayn Rand


----------



## Stacy

1.  The Virgin Suicides: Jeffrey Eugenides
2.  Pride and Prejudice: Jane Austen
3.  Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire: JK Rowling
4.  Middlesex: Jeffrey Eugenides
5.  Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix: JK Rowling
6.  Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban: JK Rowling
7.  Mansfield Park: Jane Austen
8.  Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone: JK Rowling
9.  Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets: JK Rowling
10. Lolita: Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Sebster

Not in any order:

1) The Guardians of Gahoole series
2) Jedi Quest series
3)Redwall
4)Mossflower
5)The Egypt Game
6)Mariel of Redwall
7)A series of Unfortunate Events
8)Holes
9)Hangman's Curse
10)Left Behind series


----------



## Talia_Brie

First the book and author, then in brackets how many times I've read them.

1. The Shining - Stephen King (5+)
2. Magician - Raymond Feist (3)
3. Gardens of the Moon - Steven Erikson (2)
4. It - Stephen King (3)
5. The Dark Tower Series - Stephen King (3 - but not the whole series)
6. Deadhouse Gates - Steven Erikson (2)
7. The Odyssey and The Iliad - Homer (2 each)
8. Floating Dragon - Peter Straub (1)
9. Lightning - Dean Koontz (2)
10. Ice Station - Matthew Reilly (3)

Someone with a lot of time on their hands should collate these results.


----------



## LiberalDem

In no particular order:

1) Wicked-Gregory Maguire
2) A Tree Grows in Brooklyn-Betty Smith
3) All the Harry Potter Books (yes, I'm cheating and lumping them into one entry)
4) Mansfield Park-Jane Austen
5) Lamb:The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal-Christopher Moore (I beg everyone to read this...it is one of the funniest books of all time.)
6) Angela's Ashes-Frank McCourt
7) Catch-22-Joseph Heller
8. The Power and the Glory-Graham Greene
9) The House of Mirth-Edith Wharton
10) Auntie Mame-Patrick Dennis


----------



## lisajane

In no particular order except for the first one,my favourite:

_Isobel On The Way To The Corner Shop_ by Amy Witting

_Dear Miffy_ by John Marsden

_Checkers_ by John Marsden

_Looking for Alibrandi_ by Melina Marchetta

_Spare Parts_ by Sally Rogers Davidson

_Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_ by J.K. Rowling

_I For Isobel_ by Amy Witting

_And What About Anna?_ by Jan Simeon

_Peeling The Onion_ by Wendy Orr

and the latest  book I'm reading

_Little Children_ by Tom Perrotta


----------



## Moxie Poppet

No Particular Order

Maps in a Mirror - Orson Scott Card

Little Birds - Anais Nin

A Handful of Dust - Evelyn Waugh

1984 - George Orwell

Smith of Wooten Major/Farmer Giles of Ham - J.R.R. Tolkien

Good Omens - Terry Pratchet - Neil Gamian

Sirens of Titan - Kurt Vonnegut

The Giver - Lois Lowry

Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte

The Redemption of Athulus - David and Leigh Eddings


----------



## pitseleh

stranger- Camus
v- Pynchon
C&P- Dostoevsky
Siddhartha- Hesse
One hundred years of solitude- Garcia Marquez
Unbearable Lightness of being- Kundera
Catch 22- Heller
Breakfast of champions- Vonnegut
Floating Opera- Barth
Eating people is wrong- Bradburry


----------



## dancer4life

In no particular order:

A Wrinkle In Time - Madeline L'Engle
The Stand - Stephen King
This Perfect Day - Ira Levin
The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
The Robber Bride - Margaret Atwood
Cat's Eye - Margaret Atwood
The Little House Series - Laura Ingalls Wilder 
A Season In Purgatory - Dominick Dunne
The Outsiders - SE Hinton
On Writing - Stepehn King


----------



## johan pasqualli

Like many of you, in no particular order:

Catcher in the Rye -Salinger
East of Eden -Steinbeck
The Unbearable Lightness of Being -Kundera
The Stranger -Camus
The Art of Happiness -The Dalai Lama
Anna Karenina -Tolstoy
Siddhartha -Hesse
Frankenstein -Shelley
Where the Sidewalk Ends -Silverstein
Lady Chatterly's Lover -Lawrence

and I can't resist adding another because it was impossible to bump one of the previous ten:
The Dharma Bums -Kerouac


----------



## johan pasqualli

Oooh... Can't I add a twelfth? I forgot how much I love A Clockwork Orange until I saw it on someone else's list! That HAS to make my top ten.

This was a good topic because it sparked my interest in reading. I feel like I should reread my top ten (ok, 12) books over again now. In fact, I just picked up Catcher in the Rye again the other day and purchased East of Eden last night.


----------



## brockDXD

who cares if LOTR is an obvious choice, this topic is a question asking the personal opinion of fellow board browsers. Some people are just so over critical, man i feel like an old man complaining about the youth of today...

In my opinion, i think anyone who mentions the 'classics' such as lolita and brave new world etc are just trying to sound cultured and educated. The concept of brave new world is amazing to say the least, but the language makes it hardly compelling. I appreciate good literature, i just wont include them simply to make myself sound better. ALso, Lolita gets my vote for most boring book i have ever read. I am yet to compile a top ten list but i will start with two that have connected with me on a personal level for various reasons. They are not classics, they are just well written, easy to read and full of human emotion, but not without a twist of violence and terrOARRR

Odd Thomas - Dean Koontz
A Night In the Lonesome October - Richard Laymon (RIP)
Floating Dragon - Peter Straub
Macbeth - um.. cant remember who wrote it but was pretty good.[/quote]


----------



## Soccerislife2025

this is hard...i have a lot more than 10 so i'll just put my two fav. series...all are very good books

The Seven Tower Series (this is more for teens)
and
The Forgotten Realms by R*A*Salvatore...my fav. author.


----------



## johan pasqualli

brockDXD said:
			
		

> In my opinion, i think anyone who mentions the 'classics' such as lolita and brave new world etc are just trying to sound cultured and educated.


[/quote]

Are you saying that nobody honestly can like the "classics" and that my list is a result of my trying to sound cultured and educated? Wow.


----------



## brockDXD

yes maybe i am. they are just books you accept and try to read and like simply because they have been put into this band of 'classics'. 

But seriously, no i am not saying that NOONE can truly like them, i make a generalisation and i do not think it is too unreasonable or disagreeable either. 

I think closer to the truth, would be that we respect these works but FAVOURITE?? i dont think so. however, i am one man in a world of billions so ignore me enjoy those classics.

ps. i would still recommend people try to diversify and read as many different kinds of books as they can, from all genres and time periods. There is nothing wrong with being educated.


----------



## Cynical_Poet

In no particular order;

1) The Hunter's Moon- O.R. Melling
2) The Summer King- O.R. Melling
3) The Light-Bearers Daughter- O.R. Melling
4) Blood And Chocolate- Annette Curtis Klause
5) Granny Dan- Danielle Steels
6) Speak- Laurie Halse Anderson
7) The Awakening- (Not sure.)
8) How Do I Love Thee?- Lurlene McDaniels
9) On The Bright Side, I'm Now The Girlfriend Of A Sex God- Louise Rennison
10) Knocked Out By My Nunga-Nunga's- Louise Rennison

There's more but I can't think of books and authors off the top of my head.


----------



## johan pasqualli

brockDXD said:
			
		

> yes maybe i am. they are just books you accept and try to read and like simply because they have been put into this band of 'classics'.



I somewhat agree with you and think the reason most people would pick up those books is because they're "classics," but I've done that many times and ended up never finishing the book. I may pick up a classic because I feel like, as someone who loves literature, I should have many of the classics under my belt. They didn't get to be classics because they suck. Someone has to have loved them and it's curiosity that leads me to them. They have to have struck something deep within me in order to make it onto my top ten list, though. Not merely having been labelled a classic. 

I also agree with you that people should read from a variety of genres. And I think I've done so. And I find, honestly, that I enjoy reading the classics best. I don't know why that is, but it just is.

Now I'm gonna go back to the posts and see what your top ten books are... :wink:


----------



## Saffron

Hmm... this is tricky!

1. _The High House_ by James Stoddard
2. _How I Live Now_ by Meg Rosoff
3. _I Capture The Castle_ by Dodie Smith
4. _Harry Potter Series_ by J.K. Rowling
5. _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bronte
6. _Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen
7. _Lord of the Rings_ by J.R.R. Tolkien
8. _The Story of Elsa_ by Joy Adamson
9. _Vanity Fair_ by Thackeray
10. _The Eye of the World_ by Robert Jordan

Those first three books are absolutely stunning. Definate recommendations!


----------



## TrustMe

1. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
2. The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
3. Life, the Universe and Everything by Douglas Adams
4. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowling
5. Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card
6. this lullaby by ? (I don't remember the author's name)
7. The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas (I'm not actually finished it yet)
8. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams
9. Artemis Fowl and the Eternity Code by Eoin Colfer
10. Trusting the Gopher by (me)


----------



## strangedaze

*...*

I think that people who make sweeping generalizations about others trying to sound cultured and educated are just trying to sound cultured and educated themselves. Thanks for informing me that I am to derive no pleasure from reading Lolita.

In no particular order...


_Pilgrim_ by Timothy Findley

_The World According to Garp_ by John Irving

_A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess

_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_ by Hunter S. Thompson (RIP)

_Nine Stories_ by JD Salinger

_The Metamorphosis_ by Franz Kafka

_Night_ by Elie Weasel

_Trainspotting_ by Irvine Welsh

_A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ by James Joyce

_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov

_Reading Lolita in Tehran_ by Azir Nafisi

Honorable Mentions

_1984_ by George Orwell
_Cat's Cradle_ by Kurt Vonnegut Jr
_Naked Lunch_ by William S. Burroughs
_Notes from the Underground_ by Fyedor Dostoevsky
_Waterland_ by Graham Swift
_The Trial_ by Franz Kafka


----------



## semtecks

In no particular order.

Catcher in the rye--J.D Salinger

The stand--Stephen King

The hobbit--Tolkien

Of mice and men--Steinbeck

The chronicles of Thomas Covenant--Stephen Donaldson

Interview with the vampire--Anne Rice

Different seasons(4novellas, Stand by me, the shawshank redemption, apt pupil and one rubbish story)--Stephen King

Everythings eventual--stephen King

Holes--Louis sachar

The Harry potter series--J K Rowling


----------



## Reluctant Hero

In no particular order:

Fever Pitch - Nick Hornby
Animal Farm - George Orwell
Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami
The Christmas Train - David Baldacci
Whisky Galore - Compton MacKenzie
Coming Up For Air - George Orwell
Reasons to be Cheerful - Mark Steel
Dark Half - Stephen King
High Fidelity - Nick Hornby
Turning Thirty - Mike Gayle


----------



## Saponification

_Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk
_Choke_ - Chuck Palahniuk
_Invisible Monsters_ - Chuck Palahniuk
_Microserfs_ - Douglas Coupland
_Only Forward_ - Michael Marshall Smith
_Lullaby_ - Chuck Palahniuk
_Survivor_ - Chuck Palahniuk
_The Straw Men_ - Michael Marshall
_Jingo_ - Terry Pratchett
_Soul Music_ - Terry Pratchett


----------



## Hand

In no particular order:

Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts
Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace by Terry Brooks
Ice Station by Matthew Reilly
The Godfather by Mario Puzo
The Road to Mars by Eric Idle
Cujo by Stephen King
Jennifer Government by Max Barry
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams
The Lost World by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Tell Me I'm Here by Anne Deveson


----------



## Lady Blueberry

OK, lets try...

_Foucault's Pendulum_ Umberto Eco
_My Name is Red_ Orhan Pamuk
_Mrs. Dalloway_ Virginia Woolf
_The Picture of Dorian Gray_ Oscar Wilde
_Life of Pi_ Yann Martell
_The Dogs of Babel_ Carolyn Parkhurst
_The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_ Haruki Murakami
_Ulysses_ James Joyce
_Anna Karenina_ Leo Tolstoy
_Shopaholic_ Whatshername

Don't comment on the last one...


----------



## C. William Russette

Shogun  _James Clavell_
The Devil's Teardrop  _Jeffery Deaver_
The Stand  _Stephen King_
Whispers  _Dean Koontz_
Spell For Cameelion  _Piers Anthony_
Tai Pan  _James Clavell_
Without Remorse  _Tom Clancy_
Rainbow Six  _Tom Clancy_
Airframe  _Michael Crichton_
To Your Scattered Bodies Go  _Phillip Jose Farmer_

Tough to cram em all in. The last five kinda float and change depending on my mood, kinda.


----------



## falco

hmmm
this is tough   :-k 
these are what first came to mind (in no order):

The Scarlet Pimpernel - Baroness Orczy
Hamlet - guess
Bull From the Sea - Mary Renault
any Lindsey Davis book - cheating, I know, but I love them all!
Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen
The Autobiography of King Henry VIII - Margaret George
The Crucible - Arthur Miller
Lonesome Dove - Larry McMurtry
Snow in August - Pete Hamill
A Room with a View - E.M. Forster


----------



## Manx

*The Quantity Theory Of Insanity* by Will Self
*Indecent Exposure* by Tom Sharpe
*Only Forward* by Michael Marshall Smith
*Dress Your Family In Corduroy And Denim* by David Sedaris
*Cock And Bull* by Will Self
*More Than Human* by Theodore Sturgeon
*Interview With The Vampire* by Anne Rice
*Thraxas* by Martin Scott
*Purity* by Shaun Hutson
*The Suburban Salamander Incident* by Andrew Harman


----------



## Trouserpress

As a bit of an all-rounder when it comes to writing my favourites list includes plays, poetry, "novelty" books and so on, rather than just plain fiction:

*The Luck of the Bodkins* P G Wodehouse
*A Book of Bits or a Bit of a Book* Spike Milligan
*The Hippopotamus* Stephen Fry
*Asterix and the Mansions of the Gods* Goscinny & Uderzo
*Endgame* Samuel Beckett
*The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy* Douglas Adams
*The Mersey Sound* Adrian Henri, Roger McGough and Brian Patten
*Three Men In a Boat* Jerome K Jerome
*The Hunting of the Snark* Lewis Carroll
*Guards Guards!* Terry Pratchett
*A Book of Nonsense* Edward Lear


And what do you mean that's 11? Be quiet! *coughs* So, yes...


----------



## wilconut

Top ten books of all time (just my opinoin)


1. the catcher in the rye- salindger

2. on the road-  Kerouac

3. Hairstyles of the damned-  Meno

4. the perks of being a wallflower- chubonsky

5. post office- bukowski

6. one flew over the cuckoo's nest- kesey

7. slaughter house-five- vonnegut

8. farenhiet 451-  bradburry

9. hollywood- bukowski

10. to many to list!


----------



## Dookie

My top ten favourite books:

1) I am Jackie Chan by Jackie Chan

2) The Rocket Boys by Homer H Hickam

3) Fat Boy Rules the World by I cant remember

4) Run Zan Run by Catherine Macphail

5) Point Blanc by Anthony Horowitz

6) The Three Musketeers by Alexandre Dumas 

7) Public Enemy Number Two by Anthony Horowitz

8) Holes by Louis Sacher

9) Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by JK Rowling

10) Undecided


----------



## Oren

tough stuff but ill give it a try:


1.  The Vampire Lestat (plus most of the Vampire Chronicles esp Tale of the Body Thief)

2.  Moby Dick

3.  The Witching Hour by Anne Rice

4.  The Prydain Chronicles by Lloyd Alexander

5.  The first three Dune books 

6.  All of Harry Potter

7.  The Neverending Story

8.  Absalom! Absalom! by Faulkner

9.  Orthodoxy by GK Chesterton

10.  Wuthering Heights


off the top of my head.


----------



## ssj2raider

In no particular order:

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time by Mark Haddon

The New York Trilogy by Paul Auster

The Coldfire Trilogy by C.S. Friedman

Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck

The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas

Romeo & Juliet (more of a play though)

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

The Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan

Nothing But the Truth by John Lescroart

Lamb by Christopher Moore


----------



## kintaris

1. *His Dark Materials *Philip Pullman
2. *Hamlet (book?) *Shakespeare
3. *Mort *Terry Pratchett
4. *The Portable Door* Tom Holt
5. *Night Watch* Terry Pratchett
6. *To Kill A Mockingbird* Harper Lee
7. *Men At Arms* Terry Pratchett
8. *The Truth* Terry Pratchett
9. *A Prayer for Owen Meany* John Irving
10. *The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time* Mark Haddon


----------



## kintaris

Also others that didnt make it

The rest of Shakespeare and Pratchett
Hitchhiker's Guide series


----------



## EmuJenkins

1. Life After God- Douglas Coupland
2. A Fine Balance- Rohinton Mistry
3. Hey, Nostradamus!- Douglas Coupland
4. Life of Pi- Yann Matel
5. Stranger Music: The Collected Poems/Songs- Leonard Cohen
6. Garden State- Rick Moody
7. Anything by Brian Doyle
8. A Series of Unfortunate Events- Lemony Snicket (I suck)
9. Anything by Paul Jennings
10. Every other Coupland


----------



## Hodge

In no particular order:

_Cat's Cradle_ — Kurt Vonnegut
_Stranger in a Strange Land_ — Robert Heinlein
_Sphere_ — Michael Crichton
_The Lost World_ — Michael Crichton
_A Song of Ice and Fire_ (the _Game of Thrones_ series) — George R. R. Martin
_Ender's Game_ — Orson Scott Card
_Catch–22_ — Joseph Heller
_1984_ — George Orwell
_The Brothers' War_ — Jeff Grubb
_Magic Kingdom for Sale—Sold!_ — Terry Brooks
_Watership Down_ — Richard Adams

There's 11. Sue me.


----------



## October Song

1. The Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley

2. The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde

3. Whitney My Love by Judith McNaught

4. The Other Boleyn Girl by Philippa Gregory

5. Demon in My View by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes

6. Almost Heaven by Judith McNaught

7. The Harry Potter series by J.K. Rowling

8. The Sweep series by Cate Tiernan

9. Pirates by Celia Rees

10. In My Father's House by Ann Rinaldi


----------



## marl

not in any particular order:
1.  Death in Venice by Thomas Mann
2.  Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky
3.  Notes From a Sea Diary by Nelson Algren
4.  Too Loud a Solitude by Bohumil Hrabal
5.  My War Gone by I Miss it So by Anthony Loyd
6.  For Whom the Bell Tolls by Earnest Hemingway
7.  Amerika by Franz Kafka
8.  Chechnya by Andrew Meier
9.  the Ministry of Fear by Graham Greene
10.  On the Road by Jack Kerouac


----------



## marl

And of course, I almost forgot and can't leave out uh, er...
Life of Pi - I loved that book.  That's ten and a half.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

The Lord of the Rings by Tolkien
The Chronicles of Narnia by C.S. Lewis
Inkheart by Cornelia Funke
Swan Lake Trilogy by Mark Helprin
Taliesin by Stephen R. Lawhead
The Silmarillion by Tolkien
THR3E by Ted Dekker
Edge of Eternity by Randy Alcorn
The Wrinke in Time Quartet by Madeleine L'Engle
Anderson's Fairytales by Hans Christian Anderson (The Mermaid in particular)


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

Like to add bonus selections (sorry, I have to)

The Servant of the Bones by Anne Rice
The Circle Opens Quartet by Tamora Pierce
Ransom by Julie Garwood
The Story of King Arthur and His Knights by Howard Pyle
Spindle's End by Robin McKinely


----------



## EmuJenkins

1. Life After God- Douglas Coupland
2. On the Road- Jack Kerouac
3. Stranger Music- Leonard Cohen (collected poems)
4. A Fine Balance- Rohinton Mistry
5. Girlfriend In A Coma- Douglas Coupland
6. The Great Gatsby- F. Scott Fitzgerald
7. The Ring of Brightest Angels Around Heaven- Rick Moody
8. Howl- Allen Ginsberg (various poems)
9. Love That Dog- Sharon Creech
10. Those Friday Nights- Mack Polak


----------



## Titania

This is _hard_... umm, in no order whatsoever except #1:

1. Sophie's World- Jostein Gaarder
2. Lord of the Rings- Tolkien
3. Otherland (4 books)- Tad Williams
4. Life of Pi- Yann Martel
5. Second Sons Trilogy- Jennifer Fallon
6. Speaker for the Dead- Orson Scott Card
7. And Then There Were None- Agatha Christie
8. His Dark Materials (trilogy)- Philip Pullman
9. Einstein's Dreams- Alan Lightman
10. Tao te ching (does that count?)


----------



## revelation_22-20

In particular order:
1) _Blood Memory_ ~ Greg Iles 
2) _Montrous Regiment _~ Terry Prachett
3) _Billy Strobe_ ~ John Martel
4) _Conflicts of Interest _~ John Martel 
5) _Carrie_ ~ Stephen King
6) _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon _~ Stephen King
7) _In Her Shoes _~ Jennifer Weiner
8) _Silver Wolf _~ Alice Borchardt
9) _Wolf King_ ~ Alice Borchardt
10) _The Vampire Lestat_ ~ Anne Rice


----------



## cryptika

Random order, except the top two (equal favourite):

- She Comes Undone, Wally Lamb
- Tully, Paullina Simons
- Macbeth, Shakespeare
- Dear Miffy, John Marsden
- Tomorrow, When the War Began, John Marsden
- Pride and Prejudice, Jane Austen
- Cat's Eye, Margaret Atwood
- Alias Grace, Margaret Atwood
- Jessica, Bryce Courtenay
- Gone with the Wind, Margaret Mitchell


This list is subject to change... Heh.


----------



## strangedaze

I've written in this a thousand times, but here I go again...

In no particular order:

A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess
The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka
Nine Stories by JD Salinger
Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh
Barney's Version by Mordecai Richler
American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson
Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie
The World According to Garp by John Irving
Pilgrim by Timothy Findley

Honorable Mentions

Less Than Zero by Bret Easton Ellis
The Shipping News by Annie Proulx
1984 by George Orwell
Crash by JG Ballard
Reading Lolita in Tehran by Aizr Nafisi
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey


----------



## salvothasock

no order,

naked lunch-william s burroughs
franny and zooey-jd salinger
fear and loathing in las vegas-hunter s thompson
soft machine-william s burroughs
a separate peace-John Knowles
do androids dream of electric sheep-philip k dick
malcom x biography-alex haley
hagakure book of the samurai-yamamoto tsunetomo
the catcher in the rye-jd salinger
for fucks sake-Robert Lasner


----------



## Hodge

No real order.

_A Game of Thrones_ - George R. R. Martin

_Sphere_ - Michael Crichton

_1984_ - George Orwell

_Watership Down_ - Richard Adams

_Cat's Cradle_ - Kurt Vonnegut

_Stranger in a Strange Land_ - Robert Heinlein

_Ender's Game_ - Orson Scott Card

_Dune_ - Frank Herbert

_The Running Man_ - Richard Bachman (Stephen King)

_The Divine Comedy_ - Dante Alighieri


----------



## Wilderness

Not in any order...but the ones with a * are especially good. 

1. The Poet - Michael Connelly *
2. Gone for Good - Harlan Coben *
3. Beneath the Skin - Nicci French *
4. Stillriver - Andrew Rosenheim *
5. In my skin - Kate Holder
6. The Closers - Michael Connelly
7. The Sisterhood of the Tavelling Pants - Ann Brashares
8. Derailed - James Seigel *
9. Kissed by an Angel - Elizabeth Chandler
10. Darkest fear - Harlan Coben


----------



## teflon

strangedaze said:
			
		

> I've written in this a thousand times, but here I go again...
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess
> The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka
> Nine Stories by JD Salinger
> Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh
> Barney's Version by Mordecai Richler
> American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson
> Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie
> The World According to Garp by John Irving
> Pilgrim by Timothy Findley
> 
> Honorable Mentions
> 
> Less Than Zero by Bret Easton Ellis
> The Shipping News by Annie Proulx
> 1984 by George Orwell
> Crash by JG Ballard
> Reading Lolita in Tehran by Aizr Nafisi
> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey




Except for Proulx, Findley and Ballard, I have all. Similar tastes.


----------



## strangedaze

> Except for Proulx, Findley and Ballard, I have all. Similar tastes.



Good man. On reflection, Cat's Cradle should be somewhere on my list. Probably not top ten, though.


----------



## Forrest_Roberts

1.)Dracula-Bram Stoker
2.)Interview With the Vampire-Anne Rice
3.)Little House on the Prairie-Laura Ingalls Wilder
4.)Lord of the Rings-J.R.R. Tolkien
5.)Robinson Crusoe-Daniel Defoe
6.)Jurassic Park-Michael Chrichton
7.)Metamorphoses-Ovidius Publius Naso or Ovid
8.)The Vampire Lestat-Anne Rice
9.)Guns of the South-Harry Turtledove
10.)The Iliad-Homer


----------



## j.marley

A Separate Peace - John Knowles
Peace Breaks Out - John Knowles
The Moonstone - Wilkie Collins
The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
Desert Solitaire - Ed Abbey
On The Road - Jack Kerouac
Catcher In The Rye - J.D. Salinger
Of Mice And Men - John Steinbech
Fear Nothing - Dean Koontz
Seize The Night - Dean Koontz


----------



## Arin

In no order:

+ The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald
+ The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
+ Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neale Hurston
+ Macbeth - Shakespeare
+ The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - J.R.R. Tolkien
+ The Dark is Rising Sequence - Susan Cooper
+ Baby - Patricia MacLachlan
+ The Harry Potter series - J.K. Rowling
+ The Mists of Avalon - Marion Zimmer Bradley
+ To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee


----------



## mjk

i don't have the benefit on my bookshelves at the moment so this might get a little tricky. i love threads like these as it just adds more to my reading list. also, i'm not abiding by the ten rule. i'm just typing them til i can't think of any more.

- The Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera
- Beloved by Toni Morrison
- Me Talk Pretty One Day by David Sedaris
- I Know This Much Is True by Wally Lamb
- The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
- The World According to Garp by John Irving
- The Witches of Eastwick by John Updike
- Little Birds by Anais Nin
- One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest by Ken Kesey
- The Color Purple by Alice Walker
- The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger or Nine Stories
- Written on the Body by Jeanette Winterson
- Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden
- The Virgin Suicides by Jeffrey Eugenides
- The Green Mile by Stephen King (and The Stand, fuck that's a good book)
- Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut
- Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh (and Porno)
- A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess
- One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez
- The Heart is a Lonely Hunter by Carson McCullers

i wonder how many that is...


----------



## dhom

Thomas Kuhn
 - The Structure of Scientific Revolutions
 - The Copernican Revolution

Rene Descartes
 - Meditations On First Philosophy

David Hume
 - An Inquiry Concerning Human Understanding

Greg Bahnsen
 - Always Ready

John Frame
 - Van Til's Apologetic
 - The Doctrine of God

The Old and New Testaments

Frank Peretti (Yes - I know these are kids' books  )
 - Hangman's Curse
 - Nightmare Academy


----------



## desideratum

_House of Leaves_ by Mark Z. Danielewski
_The Divine Comedy_ by Dante Alighieri
_A Heartbreaking Work Of Staggering Genius_ by Dave Eggers
_If on a winter's night a traveler_ by Italo Calvino
_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
_White Noise _by Don DeLillo
_East Of Eden_ by John Steinbeck
_Survivor_ by Chuck Palahniuk
_Franny & Zooey_ by J.D. Salinger
_The_ _Cement Garden_ by Ian McEwan


----------



## Suile

In no particular order...well, actually, sort of yes...:

The Celestine Prophecies by James Redfield
Lamb:  The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal by Chris Moore
Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix by J. K. Rowling
The Witch of Blackbird Pond by Elizabeth George Speare
Good Omens by Terry Pratchet and Neil Gaiman
Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck
Eyes of the Dragon by Stephen King
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams
Hamlet by Shakespeare
To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee

Yes, Hamlet is not a book, and yes, the second half of the list is a bit of a stretch, as I realize it's tough for me to really grasp onto a book and hold on forever...the first five do that for me.  So sue me, I can't help but love genre righting more than literary writing most of the time.  I haven't read Of  Mice and Men, Eyes of the Dragon, and To Kill a Mocking bird for maybe six years, and I only read them once, even if I remember enjoying them.  Hamlet, and Hitchhiker's I've read more recently and do adore, but not to the extend of the first five.

I know I could add more proper titles to the second half, but I need to start reading the books on my mental list.  I know there are books there I'm bound to  love...hopefully.  ie..Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Princess Bride, and so forth.  Oddball sort of stuff...yeah.


----------



## elizabeth_472

Harry Potter series-JK Rowling
The Sight-David Clement-Davies
Artemis Fowl series-Eoin Colfer
A Great and Terrible Beauty-Libba Bray
Faerie Wars series-Herbie Brennan
The Secret Life of Bees-Sue Monk Kidd
Fire Bringer-David Clement-Davies
Both Sides of Time-Caroline B. Cooney
Ella Enchanted-Gail Carson Levine
The Outsiders-S.E. Hinton


----------



## BrotherCactus

Narsissus and goldmund - Hesse
siddartha - Hesse
cosmic trigger - RAW (counts as 3)
a breif history of nearly everything - bill bryson

that'll do for now


----------



## FinnMacCool

1.1984 by George Orwell
2. Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell
3. the Enemy of God by Bernard Cornwell
4. Excalibur by Bernard Cornwell
5. the Winter King by Bernard Cornwell
6. Farenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury
7.Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince by J.K.Rowling
8. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling
9. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by J.K. Rowling
10. the Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## josephwise

Ulysses / Joyce
The Grapes of Wrath / Steinbeck
The Lord of the Rings / Tolkein
Moby Dick / Melville
Heart of Darkness / Conrad
Les Miserables / Hugo
Alice in Wonderland / Carrol
The Catcher in the Rye / Sallinger
1984 / Orwell
The Wind in the Willows / Grahame


----------



## Bob Loblaw

It's not a permanent list, I'm always reading new things...

1. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adam
2. _Song of Solomon_ by Toni Morrrison
3. _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell
4. _Pride & Prejudice_ by Jane Austen
5. _Candide_ by Voltaire
6._ Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ by Lewis Carroll
7. _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ by Mark Twain
8. _Flowers for Algernon_ by Daniel Keyes
9. _The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathaniel Hawthorne
10. _Pygmalion_ by George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Zaine

1. Redemption - Wayne Sharrocks
2. American Psycho - Bret Easton Ellis
3. It - Stephen King
4. Animal Farm - George Orwell
5. 1984 - George Orwell
6.  Gulliver's travels - Jonathan Swift
7. The murders in the Rue Morgue - Edgar Allen Poe
8. The Stand - Stephen King
9. Interview With A Vampire - Anne Rice
10. Dracula - Bram Stoker


----------



## BeautifulDisaster

This should be easy..
My top 10 favorite books:

1. The Harry Potter series by J. K. Rowling
2. The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon
3. The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
. Eragon by Christopher Paolini
. The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## BeautifulDisaster

This should be easy..
My top 10 favorite books:

1. The Harry Potter series by J. K. Rowling
2. The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon
3. The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
4. Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
5. Eragon by Christopher Paolini
6.The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger
7. Witches by Roald Dahl
8. Charlie and the Chocoalte Factory by Roald Dahl
9. A Time to Kill by John Grisham
10. The 'Bubbles' Series by Sarah Strohmeyer

Ok, so that was harder then I thought!


----------



## Scarecrow

In no particular order:

- Mortal Engines and its subsequent sequels (Philip Reeve)
- The Mist (Stephen King)
- Jurrasic Park (Michael Crichton)
- Ice Station (Matthew Reilly)
- Most of the Discworld series (Terry Pratchett)
- Guardians of the Flame series (Joel Rosenberg)
- His Dark Materials Trilogy (Philip Pullman)
- The Tripods trilogy (John Christopher)
- The Monster trilogy (David Wellington, available for free online at www.brokentype.com)
- The Kraken Wakes (John Wydnham)


----------



## Shawna2

1. Redemption - Wayne Sharrocks
2. It - Stephen King
3. Perfume - Patrick Suskind
4. The Murders In The Rue Morgue- Edgar Allen Poe 
5. Gulliver's Travel- Jonathan Swift
6. Interview With A Vampire - Anne Rice
7. The Vampire Lestat- Anne Rice
8. The Stand - Stephen King
9. Dracula - Bram Stoker
10. Frankenstein - Mary Shelley


----------



## JP Wagner

1) The Han Sol Trilogy by A.C. Crispin (call me a sucker but loved it)
2) The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald
3) The Sun Also Rises by Earnest Hemingway
4) The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck
5) The Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkein
6) The Chronicles of Narnia by C.S. Lewis
7) Gilgamesh by----
8) The Complete Stories of Flannery Oconner
9) The Jungle Books- Rudyard Kipling
10) The Da Vinci Code- Dan Brown

11)...the Writers Market!! Duh. lol


----------



## IJS

1. *Brimstone* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
2. *Dance of Death* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
3. *The Book of the Dead* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
4. *Relic *by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
5. *The Cabinet of Curiosities* by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child
6. *Watchers* by Dean Koontz
7. *Intensity* by Dean Koontz
8. *Sam McCade Series* by William C. Dietz 
9. *The Long Walk* by Stephen King
10.* Gun, With Occasional Music* by Jonathan Lethem 

No particular order.


----------



## Blossom

No particular order:

-*The Demon Child Trilogy* by Jennifer Fallon
-*The Second Sons Trilogy* by Jennifer Fallon
-*Poison* by Chris Wooding
-*The Broken Sky series* by Chris Wooding
-*A Series of Unfortunate Events* by Lemony Snicket
-*The Artemis Fowl series* by Eoin Colfer
-*The Oracle Series* by Catherine Fisher
-*The Discworld series* by Terry Prachett
-*The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray* by Chris Wooding
-*Harry Potter* by JK Rowling


----------



## Addison

I'd have to say that after a little consideration I've realised that my favourite book is still _The Wind in the Willows _- some things never change.


----------



## Writer87

....


----------



## cryptika

Always subject to change, and in no particular order bar the first:


_She's Come Undone,_ Wally Lamb
_Tully, _Paullina Simons
_Pride and Prejudice,_ Jane Austen
_Alias Grace,_ Margaret Atwood
_Cat's Eye, _Margaret Atwood
_Macbeth_, William Shakespeare
_Streetcar Named Desire_, Tennessee Williams
The _Tomorrow _Series, John Marsden
_The Divine Wind, _Garry Disher
_Candy_, Luke Davies


----------



## Stewart

Zaine said:
			
		

> 1. Redemption - Wayne Sharrocks
> 2. American Psycho - Bret Easton Ellis
> 3. It - Stephen King
> 4. Animal Farm - George Orwell
> 5. 1984 - George Orwell
> 6.  Gulliver's travels - Jonathan Swift
> 7. The murders in the Rue Morgue - Edgar Allen Poe
> 8. The Stand - Stephen King
> 9. Interview With A Vampire - Anne Rice
> 10. Dracula - Bram Stoker



Hey, that top one wouldn't happen to be your own self-published rubbish, would it? Ah, thought so.


----------



## PamHKyle

In no particular order

1) Morgen is blond - Maria Jacques (Dutch childrens book, published in 1974 about genetically manipulated humans, living in an uttely destroyed world. Mesmorizing)
2) The Firebrand - Marion Zimmer Bradley
3) The Last Victim - Stephen J. Cannell
4) 1984 - George Orwell
5) The Crystal Cave - Mary Stewart
6) Red Planet - Kim Stanley robinson
7) The 7th Scroll - Wilbur Smith (The 2 books were great, the movie sucked)
8) The 'Courtney'- series - Wilbur Smith (not his very best work, but learned (and still learning) alot from his narration techniques)
9) Solo - Roald Dahl
10) 'Avalon' series by Marion Zimmer Bradley

And about a million more books 
They might not be the highest literary works, but for one reason or another, they made a lasting impression, and I keep going back to them.


----------



## teflon

I can vouch for the No. 1 above: it is a great insight into distopia.


----------



## Bucky Larson

*Hoo-boy! Just ten?*

*  1. A Fan's Notes - Exley*
* 2. The Black Dahlia - Ellroy*
* 3. The Killer Angels - Schaare*
* 4. On the Road - Kerouac*
* 5. A Confederacy of Dunces - Toole*
* 6. American Tabloid - Ellroy*
* 7. Ironweed - Kennedy*
* 8. Wild - Brewer*
* 9. The Dillinger Days - Toland (A guilty pleasure of mine.)*
* 10. Miami Blues - Willeford*


----------



## JustifiedResponse

I just thought it was interesting that people in here can actually narrow books down to a top ten favorites list, I don't think that I could narrow it down to a top 1,000 list. And how come books like Fahrenheit 451 and Guns, Germs and steel aren't mentioned. After 8 pages someone mentioned Catch-22. There are more greats out there than just those in the top 100 that are sold at the majority of bookstores.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s

Maybe you coincidentily ran into a group of people who didn't know that.

1.) Atlas Shrugged- Ayn Rand
2.) Fountain Head - Ayn Rand
3.) A Midsummer-night's Dream - Shakespeare
4.) 1984 - George Orwell
5.) Interview With The Vampire - Anne Rice
6.) Lord of The Rings - Tolkein
7.) The Tripods Trilogy - John Christopher
8.) Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut
9.) The Whitefox Chronicles - Gary Paulsen
10.) The Tale of The Body Theif  - Ayn Rice


----------



## Alberich

In random order...

A. "Foucault's Pendulum," Umberto Eco
B. "The Island of the Day Before," Eco
C. "The Sketch Book," Washington Irving
D. "Portnoy's Complaint," Philip Roth
E. "Steppenwolf" Herman Hesse
F. "The Gospel of Luke"
G. "Das Nibelungenlied," Anon.
H. "Henry V," William Shakespeare
I. "Annals of the Former World," John McPhee
J. "Corelli's Mandolin" Louis De Bernieres

Cheers,
Alberich


----------



## golfprincess

*1. J.K. ROWLING HARRY POTTER ALL BOOKS
2.L.M. MONTGOMERY ANNE BOOKS
3.TONY ABBOTT DROON SEIRES
4.V.C. Andrews Flowers in the attic
5. there are more will edit when I can remember and its not so late!*


----------



## rboy27

1. _A Clockwork Orange _by Anthony Burgess
2. _David Copperfield _by Charles Dickens
3. _Alice In Wonderland/Through The Looking Glass_ by Lewis Carrol
4. _Diary _by Chuck Palahniuk
5. _The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes _by Arthur Conan Doyle
6. _Of Mice and Men _by John Steinbeck
7. _The Stranger _by Albert Camus
8. _The Sound and the Fury _by William Faulkner
9. _Running With Scizzors _by Augusten Burroughs
10. _The Fuck Up_ by Arthur Nersessian

Needless to say, I have a very ecclectic taste in literature.


----------



## Welshscouser

Ulysses - James Joyce
Paradise Lost - John Milton
A Clockwork Orange - Antony Burgess
Frankenstien - Mary Shelley
Fictions - Jorge Luis Borges.  Yes I know it's a book of short stories but I  wouldn't leave this out of a list of my favourite X-men.
Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte
The Divine Comedy - Dante
Hamlet - Shakespeare
The Metamorphosis - Kafka
Dune- Frank Herbert


----------



## PAGEMASTER

10: Creed (James Herbert)
9: The Innocent (Harlan Coben)
8: The Front (Mandasue Heller)
7: One False Move (Alex Kava)
6: Just One Look (Harlan Coben)
5: Da Vinci Code (Dan Brown)
4: Twisted (Jeffery Deaver)
3: Vanishing Point (Carol Smith)
2: Darkening Echoes (Carol Smith)

And my number one at the moment:

1: Velocity (Dean Koontz)


----------



## Elysium

I can't have favorites.  Except for _American Gods_ which is, quite frankly, the best book ever written.

_Lord of the Rings trilogy_  J.R.R. Tolkien.
_The Hobbit_  J.R.R. Tolkien.
_The Da Vinci Code_  Dan Brown.
_Angels & Demons_  Dan Brown.
_Digital Fortress_  Dan Brown.
_Deception Point_  Dan Brown.
_Neverwhere_  Neil Gaiman.
_American Gods_  Neil Gaiman.
_Anansi Boys_  Neil Gaiman.
_The Dragon Quartet trilogy_  Marjorie B. Kellogg.


----------



## chartonjeremiah

Off the top of my head this is probably my top ten:

 1 Evil In A Mask - Dennis Wheatley
 2 And Then There Were None - Agatha Christie
 3 Red Dragon - Thomas Harris
 4 Lord Of The Flies - William Golding
 5 The Exorcist - William Peter Blatty
 6 The Satanist - Dennis Wheatley
 7 The Shining - Stephen King
 8 The Godfather - Mario Puzo
 9 The Man Who Killed The King - Dennis Wheatley
10 The Silence Of The Lambs - Thomas Harris


----------



## kenewbie

Ralizah said:
			
		

> In no order except for # 1
> 
> 1. Atlas Shrugged



! wow. That would my first pick on the other end of the scale.

k


----------



## Aeris

1. _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ by Robert Heinlein
2. _Tangled Webs_ by Elaine Cunningham
3. _Ishmael_ by David Quinn
4. _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell
5. _Anthem_ by Ayn Rand
6. _Atlas Shrugged_ by Ayn Rand
7. _The Decameron_ by Giovanni Boccacio
8. _Grimm's Fairytales_ collected by The Brothers Grimm
9. _The Prince_ by Nicollo Machiavelli
10. _Cat's Cradle_ by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Hanboka

1. Harry Potter series (esp the fourth one) by J.K.Rowling
2. Peter Pan 
And others Vietnamese ones. I've just realized that I read most Vietnamese books.


----------



## Punchbowle

1. Catch 22 by joseph heller
2. One flew over the cuckoo's nest by ken kesey

also in no particular order:
the chrysalids by john wyndham
perfume by patrick suskind
childhoods end by arthur c clarke
sirens of titan by kurt vonnegut

i cant commit myself to anymore because there are so many great books ive read. i only know nothing is ever going to beat catch 22. it was worth being born for


----------



## Swift84

In no particular order:

Watchmen, by Alan Moore
The Screwtape Letters, by C.S. Lewis
The Complete Works of Edgar Allen Poe
The Old Man and the Sea, by Ernest Hemingway
Twice Told Tales, by Nathaniel Hawthorne
Inventing Reality: The Politics of the Mass Media, by Michael Parenti
Brain Droppings, by George Carlin
The Shining, by Stephen King
Animal Farm, by George Orwell
Great Expectations, by Charles Dickens

Also, the best modern book of poetry is A Glass Half Full by Felix Dennis (this writer is fucking amazing). 

Lastly, J.K. Rowling? C'mon, people.


----------



## Emerson Darkness

1. Personal Power - by - Tony Robbins
2. Don't be a Boxer - by - Apollo Creed
3. Tibetan Book of the Dead - by - Darth Vader
4. Sassy Alien - by - Jesse
5. How to be an MTv VJ by....
6. Basketcase Bullethead - by - Edwood
7. Transcendental Meditation - by - Mahesh Yogi*
*7. Sexy Sadie - by - Mahesh Yogi
8. Transcendental Meditation - by - Mahesh Yogi
9. Writing the Way to America - by - John Hancock Smithers
10. Halfman - by - Edgar Alien Poe
*
*


----------



## omalle89

1. The Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger
2. Nine Stories by JD Salinger
3. The Dissapointment Artist by Jonathon Lethem
4. Franny and Zooey by JD Salinger
5. The Perks of Being a Wallflower by Stephen Chbosky
6. A Seperate Peace by John Knowles
7. Raise High the Roofbeam: Carpenters by JD Salinger
8. The Virtue of Selfishness by Ayn Rand

i've read alot of books, but i cant think of 2 more that ave strongly affected me.


----------



## Anarkos

Aeris said:
			
		

> 4. _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell
> 5. _Anthem_ by Ayn Rand
> 6. _Atlas Shrugged_ by Ayn Rand



Just how can someone put these two authors beside each other?

"In the blue corner, we have Ayn Rand, with her team of cultish cheerleaders led by Leonid Piekoff, chanting some ridiculous fucking babble about libertarianism, self-ownership and selfishness, and in the red corner is crowd-favourite George Orwell, avowed socialist, Anarchist militiaman, miner's best friend and pastry-chef extraordinaire!  Three, two, one, fight!"

Aren't they kinda...opposite?


----------



## burnitdown

I would recommend reading philosophy before reading Rand. It changes your view of her work.

Top Ten
1. The Sound and the Fury, William Faulkner
2. The Sun Also Rises, Ernest Hemingway
3. Growth of the Soil, Knut Hamsun
4. Look Homeward, Angel, Thomas Wolfe
5. Naked Lunch, William S. Burroughs
6. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
7. Frankenstein, Mary Shelley
8. Heart of Darkness/The Secret Sharer, Joseph Conrad
9. Moby-Dick, Herman Melville
10. Faust, Wolfgang von Goethe

but there's many more I also like


----------



## theflowerofcarnage

These aren't in any particular order:

Foxfire (Joyce Carol Oates)
The Bell Jar (Sylvia Plath)
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (Ken Kesey)
A Clockwork Orange (Anthony Burgess)
Jane Eyre (Charlotte Bronte)
Dracula (Bram Stoker)
The Picture of Dorian Gray (Oscar Wilde)
Confessions of an Ugly Stepsister (Gregory Maguire)
The Wives of Bath (Susan Swann)
On the Road (Jack Kerouac)


----------



## DesolateValkyrie

1. Gone With the Wind-Mitchell
2. House of Leaves-Danielewski
3. Middlesex-Eugiendes
4. Potrait of Dorian Gray-Wilde
5. Johnathon Livingston Seagull-Bach
6. Choke-Palahnuik
7. The World According to Garp-Irving
8. Trainspotting-Welsh
9. Pillars of the Earth-Follett
10. The Sunne in Splendor-Penman


----------



## Jolly McJollyson

I guess plays count then?

1. Ulysses - James Joyce
2. The Trilogy (Molloy, Malone Dies, The Unnameable) - Samuel Beckett
3. A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - James Joyce
4. Waiting for Godot - Samuel Beckett
5. Murphy - Samuel Beckett
6. A Light in August - William Faulkner
7. Endgame - Samuel Beckett
8. Hamlet - Bill Shakespeare
9. Titus Andronicus - Same dude as above
10. How to be a Self-Obsessed, Ratchet-Jaw, with a Blunt, Childlike Approach to Philosophy - Ayn Rand

Haha, ok ok, just kidding, clearly she's not in my top ten.

10. Jude the Obscure - Thomas Hardy

Figured I'd throw you a curve-ball with that last one.


----------



## andrew.v.spencer

Ten is tough. But it's interesting to think back and try to recall. What I mainly find is that few of the many have made any obvious impact, doubtless they are burrowing away at some deep strata in my mind. 

Oh well in no particular order.

1. War and Peace-Tolstoy
2. Crime and Punishment-Dostoyevsky
3. A day in the life of Ivan Denisovich- Solzhenitsyn
4. Macbeth- Shakespeare
5. The Lord of the Rings- Tolkien
6. Blood Meridian- McCarthy
7. Catch 22- Heller
8. The Grapes of Wrath- Steinbeck
9. The Stand/It- Stephen King
10. The Book of the New Sun- Gene Wolfe

Honourable mention The Wasp Factory- Iain Banks, and Hyperion- Dan Simmons


----------



## huntingtonb

*tentative top ten*

1. Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - Jonathan Safran Foer
2. Notes from Underground - Fyoder(spelling?) Dostoyevsky
3. Vamps and Tramps - Camille Paglia
4. Watership Down - Richard Adams (I think, it was my favorite book as a teen; I'd like to read it again; it really moved me back then)
5. Wuthering Heights
6. party of one: a loner's manifesto by Anneli Rufus
7. Solitude: A Return to the Self by Anthony Storr
8. Trinity by Leon Uris
9. Dubliners by James Joyce
10. Sex, Art and American Culture by Camille Paglia


----------



## Renos Babe

1. Scarecrow - Mathew Reily
2. Ice Station - Mathew Reily
3. Area 7 - Mathew Reily
4. Seven Anicent Wonders - Mathew Reily
5. Temple - Mathew Reily
6. Hover Car Racer - Mathew Reily
7. Hell Island - Mathew Reily (Only Relised in Aus)
8. Contest - Mathew Reily
9. Lord of the Rings return of the King -J.R.R Tolkin
10. The Hobbit - J.R.R Tolkin


----------



## earthman buck

Here are mine, arranged simply in the order I remember them:

On the Road -- Jack Kerouac
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas -- Hunter S. Thompson
A Clockwork Orange -- Anthony Burgess
Nineteen Eighty-Four -- George Orwell
East of Eden -- John Steinbeck
Mother Night -- Kurt Vonnegut
Breakfast of Champions -- Vonnegut
Slaughterhouse-Five -- Vonnegut
Galapagos -- Vonnegut
Player Piano -- Vonnegut


----------



## red lantern

My top ten in no real order are:

Galilee: Clive Barker
Harry Potter Series: JK Rowling
Assassin’s Quest Series: Robin Hobb
Arabat: Clive Barker
Gaunt’s Ghosts: by Dan Abnett
Steel Beach: Guy McKrawky
DaiKaiju: Robert Hood/Robin Pen
The Zombie Survival Guide: Max Brooks
Fairy Gold: Rhys
The Bloody Baron: Jack Yeovil


----------



## MrTamborineMan

Breakfast of Champions - Vonnegut
Cat's Cradle - Vonnegut
Survivor - Palahniuk
As I Lay Dying - Faulkner
The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich - Shirer
Mein Kampf - Hitler (this one is for historical reasons, I'm not a Neo-Nazi or something)
The Stranger - Camus
The Plague - Camus
One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich - Solzhenitsyn


----------



## SatinLucy

In no special order:

1. Maskerade- Terry Pratchett
2. The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle- Avi
3. Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder- Joanne Fluke
4. The Year of Secret Assignments- Jaclyn Moriarty
5. Trial by Journal- Kate Klise
6. Wicked- Gregory Maguire
7. Island of the Aunts- Eva Ibbotson
8. Any of the Georgia Nicolson series by Louise Rennison
9. Absolutely anything written by Mary Higgins Clark
10. Where the Sidewalk Ends- Shel Silverstein


----------



## ruksak

So, difficult to list 10 which constitute my favourites.  Therefore, I'll quickly list (certainly in no particular order):
1. Keep the Aspidistra Flying - George Orwell
2. Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
3. The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck
4. _The Tropics (Cancer and Capricorn)_ - Henry Miller
5. Black Spring - Henry Miller
6. On the Road - Jack Kerouac
7. Women - Charles Bukowski
8. The Wind-up Bird Chronicles - Haruki Murakami
9. Journey to the End of the Night - Celine
10. The Book of Disquietude - Fernando Pessoa
11. Metaphors We Live By - George Lakoff
12. Steppenwolf - Herman Hesse

Oops!  Not quite 10 there and could have gone on and on.


----------



## fear_the_spork

No particular order here but here they are:

-Looking For Alaska by John Green
-An Abundance of Katherines by John Green
-You Don't Know Me by David Klass
-Carrie by Stephen King
-Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
-The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown
-Running With Scissors by Augusten Burroughs
-In Her Shoes by Jennifer Weiner
-Shopgirl by Steve Martin
-On the Road by Jack Kerouac


----------



## stupid_dream

*1.* Fight Club (Chuck Palahniuk)
*2.* Survivor (Chuck Palahniuk)
*3.* The Catcher in the Rye (J.D. Salinger)
*4.* Fahrenheit 451 (Ray Bradbury)
*5.* East of Eden (John Steinbeck)
*6.* Something Wicked This Way Comes (Ray Bradbury)
*7.* Of Mice and Men (John Steinbeck)
*8.* The Things They Carried (Tim O'Brien)
*9.* Choke (Chuck Palahniuk)
*10.* To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee)


English literature for the win!


----------



## lovefool

In no particular order

I Have Lived A Thousand Years - Livia-Bitton Jackson
Milkweed - Jerry Spinelli
All-American Girl - Meg Cabot
Choke - Chuck Palahniuk
Harry Potter - JK Rowling
Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
The Catcher in the Rye  - J.D. Salinger
Ariel - Sylvia Plath
Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath
The Year of Secret Assignments- Jaclyn Moriarty
Wicked - Gregory Maguire

11! :-D


----------



## tishseven

not in any particualr order except for 

#1 Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte

Prozac Nation by Elizabeth Wurtzel

House of leaves by Mark Z. Daneilewski

Autobiography of Henry VIII by Margaret George

High Fidelity by Nick Hornby

Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson

Fight Club by Chuck Palanuik 

Gone with the Wind by Margaret Mitchell

Turn of the Screw by Henry James

Scary Stories to tell in the Dark by Alvin Schwartz

The Collector by John Fowles


----------



## hazel_baby

Awww...I remeber reading a wrinkle in time...that was SUCH a cute book. Unfortunetly, I fucked up on my oral book report...it was so embarassing. But yea, I don't really remeber reading good books, but I'm currently reading project X by Jim Shepard. It's kind of scary...it's not that well-written, but it has a good plot line I guess. Its about these two kids who are rejects in their school and they get severely beaten up each day so they're planning a shooting at their school, just like the one in colorado. It's pretty interesting if you ask me.


----------



## playstation60

I really don't know if I liked Fight Club or not.  It was pretty weird.


----------



## livefree

Hrm. Tough.

1> _Hyperion_ / _Endymion_ (4 book series) – Dan Simmons
2> _Anthem_ – Ayn Rand
3> _Cryptonomicon_ – Neal R. Stephenson
4> _Oryx and Crake_ – Margaret Atwood
5> _The Gap Into…_ (5 book series) – Stephen R. Donaldson
6> _Ilium__ / __Olympus_ (2 book series) – Dan Simmons
7> _The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_ (10 book series, ongoing) – Stephen R. Donaldson
8> _Foucault’s Pendulum _– Umberto Eco
9> _Neuromancer _– William Gibson
10> _A Canticle for Leibowitz _– Walter M. Miller, Jr.


----------



## Addison

_The Wind in the Willows_, by Kenneth Grahame
_The Life & Opinions of Tristram Shandy, Gentleman_, by Laurence Sterne
_The Book of Chuang-Tzu
Shadowings_, by Lafcadio Hearn
_The Ghost Stories_ of M.R. James
_Religio Medici_, by Sir Thomas Browne
_The Anatomy of Melancholy_, by Robert Burton
_The Jade Mountain: 300 Tang Poems_
_Eothen_, by A.W. Kinglake


----------



## The Minstrel

(No order)

Battle Royale- Koushun Takami
Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell- Susanna Clark
The Stand- Stephen King
The Long Walk- Stephen King
The Color of Magic- Terry Pratchett
Mort- Terry Pratchett
A Wrinkle in Time- Madeleine L'Engle
The Silmarillion- JRR Tolkien
It- Stephen King
Alice in Wonderland- Carrol Lewis


----------



## Aera

Odd Thomas - Dean Koontz
The Key to Midnight - Dean Koontz
Winter Moon - Dean Koontz
By the Light of the Moon - Dean Koontz
From the Corner of His Eye - Dean Koontz
Lightning - Dean Koontz
Servants of Twilight - Dean Koontz
The Taking - Dean Koontz
Cold Fire - Dean Koontz
Fear Nothing - Dean Koontz*

I know, I know- I read a heckuva lot of Dean Koontz.

*It's either Fear Nothing or Seize the Night- I can never remember which one came first.


----------



## Watcher

*Top ten "favorite" reads*

1 Tom Sawyer                                  - Mark Twain
2 The Hobbit                                    - J.R.R. Tolkein
3 Lord of the Rings                            J.R.R. Tolkein
4 1984 - George Orwell
5 Journey to the Centre of the Earth -    Jules Verne
6 The Stand                                     - Stephen King
7 All Creatures Great and Small -            James Herriot
8 Riders of the Purple Sage                 - Zane Grey
9 Dune                                            - Frank Herbert
10 Be Here Now - Ram Dass


A good topic - forces you to consider how lucky you have been to have had the opportunity to read so many great books.


----------



## Sephiroth

The Great Hunt, Robert Jordan
A Clash of Kings, Martin
A Game of Thrones, Martin
Grendel, John Gardener
Dark Is the Moon, Ian Irvine
American Gods, Neil Gaiman
Touching From a Distance: Ian Curtis and Joy Division, Deborah Curtis
Lord of Chaos, Robert Jordan
The Way Between the Worlds, Ian Irvine
The Warrior Prophet, R Scott Bakker


----------



## Voodoo

I agree with someone else...

The Plague- Camus
The Road- Cormac McCarthy
Lisey's Story- Stephen King
Other Voices, Other Rooms- Capote
In Cold Blood- Capote
Don Quixote- Cervantes
False Memory- Koontz
The Great Train Robbery- Chrichton
The Long Walk- Stephen King
Blood Meridian- Cormac MCCarthy


And Aera, I'm a Koontz fan as well. Great pop author he is.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

The Island
Ice Rigger
Virgin Planet
Black Marble
The Forever War
The Mote in God's Eye
Stranger in a Strange Land
Jurassic Park
Death Beast
The Onion Field

And mine (Word Wars)

Chris


----------



## Golden

In no order:-
1- The shining, Stephen King
2- Cujo, Stephen King
3- Of mice and men, John Steinbeck
4- The rats (trilogy), James Herbert
5- Misery, Stephen King
6- Harry Potter (all), J.K Rowling
7- Great expectations, Charles Dickens
8- Carrie, Stephen King
9- Darran Shan 1-12 (the books that got me into reading/writing), Darran Shan
10- The book of bunny suicides


----------

